# 86.5 D21 VG30i AT 2Wd Will not fire.



## Redi4NissanForum (Aug 25, 2008)

86.5 D21 VG30i AT 2Wd with 230K was running well.
One day after sitting all day at a job, it started with difficulty.
I remember it not firing and then starting with that kind of sputtering that requires accelerator pumping, like it was a fuel thing. After that, ran well and started without incident for several days.

Then, on the job again and leaving, it started fine, ran fine for a few yards and stopped dead.
Good battery, turned over aggressively.
Towed to mechanic.

Here's what the mechanic reported:

System Check and Advise:
* Check spark- OK
* Check fuel pressure - OK. 36 PSI (spec 36 psi)
* Checked Power to Injectors - OK
* Check fuel injector resistance - both 0.9 OHMS (speck 1.3 to 1.5 OHMS)
* Both injectors are bad. Have shorted windings. Checked for injector pulse with noid light. Each injecotr gets about 3 pulses and no more. Need to diagnose further. 
* Suspect bad computer and injectors

I located, purchased and delivered refurbished ECU.

* Unable to prove computer is defective. Not charging out any diagnositics.
* Customer is towing.

I know it's a long shot, but wonder if anyone has shared experience or advise.

Cliff


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Odd that both injectors would go out at the same time. That makes me think the power wire going to them got shorted or something.

I'd look really close at the wires going to the injectors. Follow them down to where they come from and go all the way back to the ECU and battery until you find a place where they could be shorting out.


----------



## Redi4NissanForum (Aug 25, 2008)

thank you for that response jp2code.

When I had the Nissan towed home, I had this "intuition" that it would start up. While I had difficulty getting a jump, dead battery and replacement, it did start up without any indication of previous problem.

Best I check the wiring as you suggest though, since it could have a connection that is "wiggle" sensitive. 

Of course, I'm a little wary since a "gremlin" like this could mean getting stuck again.

Maybe now, though I can get a ECU error message.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Redi4NissanForum said:


> Maybe now, though I can get a ECU error message.


Do you know how to read the codes?

Here is how it works on mine, but I have the dial to turn to select the mode. I think yours only has a switch (turn one way to select the mode, then turn the other way to read the codes in that mode).


----------



## Redi4NissanForum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for that.
Yes, I've read codes before. Have Chilton and Haynes manuals.
And , yes my ECU has the switch lever
thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had a injector go out, the truck went into limp mode, both at the same time.. doubt it, if I remember right there is a connection in the harness (pass side) that can have issues, of course you have to peel back the casing


----------



## Redi4NissanForum (Aug 25, 2008)

ran truck for a few miles to warm up for ECU check.
Ran and started OK.
ECU error code read "injector" 
While starting and stopping during testing,
difficult start issues re-appears,
reluctant to idle
then while running suddenly faded to stop
now no ignition though strong turn over (new battery)

Guess I'll have to check into the wiring.

Thanks for the comments,
and any other suggestions welcome


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> I had a injector go out, the truck went into limp mode, both at the same time.. doubt it, if I remember right there is a connection in the harness (pass side) that can have issues, of course you have to peel back the casing


That's for the Z24i, but I know one person said that helped their V6.

Here's the thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/160226-86-5-z24i-engine-cutout-solved.html


----------



## Redi4NissanForum (Aug 25, 2008)

Redi4NissanForum said:


> ran truck for a few miles to warm up for ECU check.
> Ran and started OK.
> ECU error code read "injector"
> While starting and stopping during testing,
> ...


The precise duplication of a kind of progressive failure puzzles me.
Doesn't sound or feel like an electrical connection.

Does anyone know what the symptoms are of a "crank angle sensor" failure?
Haynes call the CAS the "right hand of the ECU for control of the fuel injection, ignition timing, idle speed, fuel pump operation and the EGR function" It's located in the distributor.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what the truck would act like if it were a Crank Angle Sensor failure, but I know you can't just replace the sensor - you have to get a new distributor.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Redi4NissanForum said:


> 86.5 D21 VG30i AT 2Wd with 230K was running well.
> One day after sitting all day at a job, it started with difficulty.
> I remember it not firing and then starting with that kind of sputtering that requires accelerator pumping, like it was a fuel thing. After that, ran well and started without incident for several days.
> 
> ...


Crank angle sensor drives the ignition system....It's an optical triggered system.....EZ fix!


----------



## VG30iD21 (Mar 25, 2015)

*any news on this???*

I have a hard body of the same year VG 30 I automatic transmission and I've been having similar symptoms. I've done everything I can imagine except replace the ECU.ECU keeps throwing code 44 which is injectors. Wiring is a good all the way to the injector. both injectors resistance is within specification. did a complete throttle body rebuild. replace numerous sensors with no luck!


----------



## Redi4NissanForum (Aug 25, 2008)

VG30iD21 said:


> I have a hard body of the same year VG 30 I automatic transmission and I've been having similar symptoms. I've done everything I can imagine except replace the ECU.ECU keeps throwing code 44 which is injectors. Wiring is a good all the way to the injector. both injectors resistance is within specification. did a complete throttle body rebuild. replace numerous sensors with no luck!


Did you try the optical sensor mentioned above.

I did not.
My next move was the distributor, since I read that it too had an optical sensor something that might effect such symptoms.
But, I decided it was time to upgrade, so
sold the D21 to a mechanic who wanted to fiddle with it.

I miss that truck though.

hth
Cliff


----------

